# Close Shave for my flock!



## dragon_lady (Aug 4, 2012)

My flock of 6 hens and 1 roo were out enjoying their free-range time in our woodland and yard. Its particularly cold here right now with temps of minus 6 degrees C this afternoon. The flock were sun bathing on a trailer next to our barn in an open area and generally scratching and pecking around.

I had gone indoors when I heard a commotion with the hens all making a racket, 2 hens ran really fast to shelter by the house.

Sensing that something was wrong I charged outdoors to witness a huge bird of prey leaving the area with a flock of crows in hot pursuit! I'm not sure if it was an eagle or barred owl, it was certainly bigger than the regular hawk that hangs out around the edge of our field.

It took us a while to find all of the girls and they were very traumatised. One of them has lost a handful of feathers from her back, wing and tail. She seems to be in shock. 
There is no blood but she is walking crouched down, I can only think that the eagle/owl had picked her up and then dropped her again when the crows turned up. She isn't eating and just sits crouching quietly.

If she survives the night I will be very happy, the others are all fine and eating with their usual enthusiasm once they got over the shock of the incident.

I am concerned about my poor girl.

Phew long post...just needed to share I guess ;-)

Sharon


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm glad the crows were there. Please separate the hen from the others and put her in a dark quiet place. Give her vitamins in her water and let her rest. Hopefully tomorrow she'll feel better.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor baby girl. =( Hugs! I hope to see the next post saying she's doing a-okay.


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh poor sweetheart! Do keep us updated on how your gal is doing. But otherwise I agree with Chickflick. Keep her away from the others where it is quiet and let her go back once she is fully recovered. Take care! 


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

we have hawks and they really swoop and go. no way to prevent it if you free range except to make sure they have a place to run and hide whch mine do. so sad hope everything is ok...Love my birds


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Hope your hen is okay.

This is the reason I am in favour of enclosed runs for chickens. Keeps the girls safe.


----------



## dragon_lady (Aug 4, 2012)

A quick update on the progress of my girls,

The hen that had survived a narrow escape was not feeding by the next morning and was very reluctant even to come down off of her roost perch into the covered run with the others.
I manually encouraged her into the run where she just crouched under a perch in that area. She took a drink when I offered it to her but wouldn't budge otherwise.

I remembered that I have some homeopathic remedies in the house and crushed up some Arnica and popped it into the water for all of the flock to benefit from. Arnica is great for treating shock and trauma, so I thought there was nothing to lose ;-)

Husband came home and opened the pen up for them to free-range for a while and they all came charging to the door as if nothing had happened, the 'poorly hen' was hesitant for a little while and kept looking up for swooping birds of prey before deciding to join the free-rangers.

They are all well. They blessed us with 5 eggs the day after the incident and only 3 today, we were surprised to get any eggs at all for ages after the fright they had taken!!!

I am soooo relieved!!!

Thanks to all for your support 

Sharon


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Arnica a great for bruising and muscle soreness from trauma. Aconite is great for shock. I took a lot of Aconite after Sandy hit. It got me through many days. Might want to keep that handy for future. 

Also, a lot of people don't support homeopathics or alternative treatments so beware. Just saying. 

I'm a homeopath and proud of all the work and study I did and do to be able to use that system of medicine. My son and I will only treat ourselves homeopathically. And we rarely get sick. Just saying....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Its such a kinder treatment for the liver. Gotta love that! I just bought a book on old homeopathetic remedies I found listed in the last Tractor Supply Store magazine.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great news dragon_lady! I'm so glad all turned out okay.


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh that's wonderful news! I'm so glad she made it! 


----------



## dragon_lady (Aug 4, 2012)

*Thank You!*

Thanks so much for your support everyone!

I know a lot of people wouldn't use homeopathic remedies for treating hens, I would much rather use natural remedies for anything, but am not adverse to using conventional methods should it be required ;-)

They are all happy and healthy and trying to stay warm in wind chill of minus 8 celcius today!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I've only had my chooks 3 weeks and already one has been attacked by a dog, on Xmas eve :-(

It's so horrible to see them hurt isn't it. I got really attached to them already.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope you can teach the dog that the chickens are off limits. It takes time, but can be done with most dogs.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

I just wish people knew they can't let dogs roam.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I know what you mean Vicki. Course mine has managed to break more tie outs rated for weights well beyond her own ... She gets loose, she's gone! Neighbor's dog got away on them too one day this fall and "almost" got my Sophie. Sophie making a racket the whole way came running as fast as she could to me and her dad to save her. Bless her heart. Chickens are smart. She knew we'd help her first thing.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I know what you mean Vicki. Course mine has managed to break more tie outs rated for weights well beyond her own ... She gets loose, she's gone! Neighbor's dog got away on them too one day this fall and "almost" got my Sophie. Sophie making a racket the whole way came running as fast as she could to me and her dad to save her. Bless her heart. Chickens are smart. She knew we'd help her first thing.


Awwwww that's so sweet. Good to know they can run fast . Our neighbours don't realise they need to contain their dogs. He was so quick! And quiet! We're on a farm so just sheep wire fencing between theirs and ours. No way it would keep dog in. Well maybe a Great Dane.


----------

